# just having fun swining the stick



## wushuguy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, nothing serious in this video, but just having some fun after class. Let me know what you guys think or any pointers that would help me improve is also appreciated.

http://www.youtube.com/xntech#p/a/u/0/nleygTljSgM


----------

